# Rollei and a few friends enter the collection.



## webestang64 (Jun 12, 2017)

Customers from work gave me these as not to go to a landfill.  Many thanks!

Nice little Bogen Salon Special, I love that name! 




Very nice Bessy......! People give these away all the time, this is the 8th one I've had over the years.  




Yashica, needs work but I think I can get it to fire?




And this cute little guy, that included the case, flash and manual.....I do have a 126 cartridge, maybe stick some 35mm in there....


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2017)

I wish I had people that gave me old photographic stuff.
The Yashica and Rollei look pretty minty.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 14, 2017)

Oooh.........


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2017)

Errrrmageeeerrrrd! I have not seen one of those little Rollei's in like 30,40 years! So cooool!


----------



## compur (Jun 14, 2017)

"Owning a Rollei says something about you" was a phrase that appeared in Rollei ads of the era.


----------

